# Cross-Country Tour kick-off ride - L.A.



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

As you may or may not have seen here, a local L.A. band named The Ditty Bops are going on tour across the US. The majority of the distance will be covered by the two singers - Amanda and Abby on their Surly Cross Check bicycles. Sponsor New Belgium Brewing provided the bikes which will be carrying them through a broad range of experiences over the next few months. It should be an amazing journey.

Today was the launch ride, heading north from L.A. with a show planned tomorrow in Santa Barbara. Fans, family, friends, and well-wishers were all invited to join and ride along, and so we did just that. The group gathered in Venice beach at 10am PST and began the trip through Venice and Santa Monica towards Malibu.

Abby, Amanda and accompaniment at the start.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/508/226582group1.jpg"border=5>

Our own Pigtire, ready to ride. No shortage of Surlys today!
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/226582pigtire.jpg"border=5>

Rolling out
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/508/226582path.jpg"border=5>

Fans
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/508/226582fans.jpg"border=5>

Amanda chats with a fellow rider
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/226582path2.jpg"border=5>

The band rejoined us at the first rest stop, although they had gotten high since we saw them last. Tunes included "O When the Saints" and "Happy Trails". Great stuff.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/226582band1.jpg"border=5>

The girls christen the new bikes in the Pacific ocean.
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/226582dbs_sand.jpg"border=5>

We continued on up Pacific Coast Highway, which required stowing of the camera and paying full attention to the road. The shoulder width varies and traffic flies by at a crazy rate of speed. My buddy and I turned around at a rest/gather spot and wished them a great tour and a safe ride.

Returning to the city via PCH. Not a bad way to spend a Thursday. 
<img src="https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/226582beach.jpg"border=5>

You can keep up with tour updates <a href="https://www.dittybops.com/shows.htm#">here</a>

View their archived live show on L.A.'s KCRW this week <a href="https://www.kcrw.com/smil/mb060524The_Ditty_Bops.ram">here</a> Bicycles! Shadow puppets! (requires Real Player)

HW


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Looks great, are they any good?*

What kind of music do they play?

Do they have a CD we can buy?

They coming to DC?


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

A cross country ride in denim shorts? Ouch!


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*I'm in love*

with what they're doing.
they're kinda cute too.
too bad they're not coming to Phx
tho I wouldn't either...


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

YuriB said:


> with what they're doing.
> they're kinda cute too.
> too bad they're not coming to Phx
> tho I wouldn't either...



9-30-06 tOUR dE fAT - Wheeler Park - Flagstaff. Start saving your tube money now!
Lets ride up to the show.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I answer my own questions.*

Looks like they just may end up in DC.

http://www.thedittybops.com/shows.htm

Still the question remains, "Are they any good?"


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

Still the question remains, "Are they any good?"[/QUOTE]


There are bikes involved and they are women, and there is some sort of sound that they make...that is good enuff for me..


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Happy music*



MB1 said:


> Still the question remains, "Are they any good?"


you can have a listen at their MySpace page:
http://www.myspace.com/dittybops 

catchy harmonizing folk/jazz/ragtime-y stuff. How's that grab ya? I have their two CDs and I dig 'em. A refreshing change from everything else you'll hear on the dial. No "m-f'er", "b-tch" or "ho" mentioned in their lyrics....yet


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

good luck to them! they should do a gig with that other band that tours via bicycle, called 'bicycle' i think. and the crosscheck is the perfect ride. are they carrying all the instruments and everything? or do they have a SAG wagon.. soon to be know as the shaggin wagon...

nice thursday indeed, get a job you dirty hippy!

the mom with the kid in the backpack on the bike: big no-no, even with the helmet. as long as she knows, it's her choice. it might be illegal in CA, too. which means if the kids gets hurt doing that, the state can file to remove the child from parental custody on the grounds that it's an unsafe environment.

dont get me wrong, the mom and kid look happy and i am sure the kid is well cared for and gets lots of love (which is the most important thing in the whole world). just an FYI. i wish it wasnt the case, because it's fun!!!

but the state sees it like not strapping your kid into a car seat in the car a la birtney spears.


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

Hey H!

Cool photos and a fun ride. Too bad I wasn't able to ride all the way to Malibu but still a great ride. Nice to meet new people/cyclist having fun and just enjoying the ride. Seeing the look on the faces of the local rollerbladers...Priceless.... It was just a leisurely ride but they were still terrified.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> good luck to them! they should do a gig with that other band that tours via bicycle, called 'bicycle' i think.


they were one of the inspirations to do the tour this way.



jh_on_the_cape said:


> and the crosscheck is the perfect ride. are they carrying all the instruments and everything? or do they have a SAG wagon.. soon to be know as the shaggin wagon...


they have one of those new Dodge Sprinter vans carrying the band and instruments, as well as the girls for certain stretches of the tour I imagine. It's fueled on BioDeisel.



jh_on_the_cape said:


> nice thursday indeed, get a job you dirty hippy!


 take a sick day, ya workaholic!



jh_on_the_cape said:


> which means if the kids gets hurt doing that, the state can file to remove the child from parental custody on the grounds that it's an unsafe environment.


thanks for the buzzkill . The mom & family don't own a car. In L.A.! They're Venice locals which is pretty hippy-ish to begin with. There was another guy on the ride who had also sold his car and they were both very excited and chatty about it. Cool.

now quit reading this and get back to work.

have a great weekend everyone~

Jeff


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Sep 26, 2004)

*Too Bad...*

I'll be on the GDR when they are coming though CO....


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

MB1 said:


> What kind of music do they play?
> 
> Do they have a CD we can buy?
> 
> They coming to DC?


From the looks of their website they apparently play pirate music.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*so far so good*



MB1 said:


> Looks like they just may end up in DC.
> 
> http://www.thedittybops.com/shows.htm
> 
> Still the question remains, "Are they any good?"


You might like their song, "walk or ride" from the Ahead of the Curve album.
i do.


----------



## likeguymontag (May 31, 2003)

They're hardly a local L.A. band when they're signed to Warner Brothers. Hell, for their last tour, they opened for Tori Amos. I saw them play in Baltimore, and maybe it's just me, but I liked them a lot more than Tori. Free tickets, too, because my cousin is really good friends with them. </bragging>


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*= local*



likeguymontag said:


> They're hardly a local L.A. band when they're signed to Warner Brothers.


they live in an apartment in Hollywood. Warner Bros. Records is in Burbank.

if you get a chance, check out their tour blog - pretty entertaining. In a dairy & meat-free sorta way. 

http://www.thedittybopsbiketour.blogspot.com/


----------

